# jeep air spring kits



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Has anyone tried thids product before?

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/80702-wrangler.html

Thanks Mike


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

No, but you can get them cheaper at the air shock post below.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That is NOT an air spring. A spring replaces the coil springs with an air bag. Those are HELPER air bags


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes, i put them on the front and rear of my last jeep - and will be ordering a set for the new wrangler.

They work great - you just need to be sure you keep a few lbs of air in them at all times, or else they can prematurely wear out (never happened to me - thats from the mfr).

They work great on the front for my plow - and the rear when i tow a trailer... Well worth the $$$


----------

